# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  Τι θα θέλατε να έχει το Ηlektronika.gr

## button

Ο τίτλος τα λέει όλα αν και τον αντέγραψα από adslgr.com 




> Τι θα θέλατε να έχει το adslgr.com






Θα θελα να υπάρχει επιλογή emotion στην γρήγορη απάντηση ώστε να μην πας στην επεξεργασία κειμένου

----------


## georgz

+1 αλλά να 'χε και κανά καινούργιο δεν θα μας χαλούσε...

----------


## SV1EDG

Το έχουμε ξαναγράψει....real time chat....

----------


## navar

> Το έχουμε ξαναγράψει....real time chat....



 και σε πιθανούς καυγάδες θα παίφτουν και Real Time Ban ??? :P :P

----------


## GeorgeVita

Συγνώμη λάθος καταχώρηση!

----------


## Xarry

Θα 'θελα να εχει σωστη ωρα :Lol:  :Lol: 
Μαλλον αντι για μια ωρα πισω πηγε μια ωρα μπροστα.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Θα 'θελα να εχει σωστη ωρα
> Μαλλον αντι για μια ωρα πισω πηγε μια ωρα μπροστα.



Μετά το σχόλιό μου είδα ότι είχε σωστή ώρα και λέω: "Ηρθε η ώρα του φαγητού και βλέπω μυγάκια ..."
Τώρα που έφαγα πάλι τα ίδια, άρα πάμε για καφέ...
G

----------


## jimakos

Ένα κατάστημα e-shop στην αρχή τουλάχιστον τα βασικά (πλακέτες,λεντάκια κάποια ποντεσιόμετρα κτλ.) μπάς και βρούμε και εμείς από την επαρχία την ησυχία μας με τις παραγγελίες από το εξωτερικό ή κάποια συνεργασία με τα λιγοστά Ελληνικά υπάρχον καταστήματα e-shop για κάποια έστω έκπτωση για τα μέλη του hlektronika

----------


## button

> Το έχουμε ξαναγράψει....real time chat....



δεν λέω για chat άλλα ένα θεματακι που να συζητάμε τι νέο να προσθέσουν τι να αλλάξουν στο foroum χωρίς να γίνεται μπάχαλο όλο το foroum για κάθε μικρο πράγμα

----------


## SIERA

δεν ξερω πως θα σας φανει,αλλα το σκεφτηκα εδω και πολλες μερες το forum αφορα γενικα ηλεκτρονικα και ηλεκτρολογικα δεν θα ηταν κακο πιστευω να ειχε μια ενοτητα οπου θα μπορουν τα παιδια τα οποια αναζηταν δουλεια πανω στο τομεα μας να βαζουν ενα βιογραφικο και οσοι αναζηταν υπαλληλους να ριχνουν μια ματια??
στης μερες μας νομιζω το χρειαζομαστε ειδικα για να στηριξουμε τα νεα παιδια..

οσο για το chat συμφωνω να υπαρχει σε real time εδω στο forum  και οχι στο  mrc ειναι αρκετα χρησιμω και πιστευω θα γλειτωσουμε θεματα που ανοιγουν για μια ερωτηση...

----------


## plouf

> 1) 
> 3) Όπως και ο άλλος που ήθελε και ένα τενεκέ λάδι ή ένα ταξίδι με κάθε post του επειδή είναι γνώστης και πνευματικά δικαιώματα κλπ. Αυτές οι διακρίσεις με κάνουν και γελάω.



h παλαιοτητα με οποιοδηποτε τροπο σιγουρα ειναι "κακος" διαχωρισμος !

απλως θα επικεντρωθω στο θεμα του 2πλου φορουμ που πραγματικα ειναι ανουσιο .. και γενικα μη επιθυμητο απο τη πλειονότητα των μελών απο οτι εχω καταλαβει

----------


## makatas

Παιδιά το διπλό φόρουμ έχει κάποια λογική. Διαχωρίζει τον ερασιτέχνη που θέλει να δει τι χρειάζεται η συσκευή του που χάλασε, μήπως μπορεί να φτιαχτεί πιο οικονομικά κλπ. Αυτό δεν το κατηγορώ, επειδή καταλαβαίνω οτι το δεύτερο στην ουσία φτιάχτηκε για την έξτρα κίνηση. Δεν είναι κακό.
Αυτό που λέω όμως, με όποιο κριτήριο κι αν θέλετε, να αφήνετε κάποια θέματα που ο γράφων θέλει να τα κρατήσει εδώ. Έχω δει περιπτώσεις που ο διαχειριστής κλείδωσε θέμα και προέτρεψε προς το howtofixit και μετά το θέμα δημιουργήθηκε εδώ ξανά επειδή δεν είχε σχέση με επισκευή. 
Το διπλό φόρουμ εμένα δεν με ενοχλεί ιδιαίτερα - απλώς δεν μπαίνω ποτέ στο howtofoxit.

Αλλά στα άλλα που είπα υπάρχει λογική. Το να σβήνεις μηνύματα αδιακρίτως χωρίς ενημέρωση δεν είναι ωραίο (η ενημέρωση δεν χρειάζεται να είναι προσωπική ούτε λεπτομερής. Θα μπορούσε π.χ. να γραφτεί απλώς σε ένα θέμα "σβήστηκαν 3 ποστς από εδώ").

----------


## aris k

Την  καλημέρα  μου  σε όλους  βλέποντας  το  Site  το  οποίο  δεν  σας  κρύβω  ότι  είναι  αρκετά  καλό  !!! (άποψη μου )  θα  ήθελα  στα  επιπρόσθετα  να  υπάρχει  και  μια  σελίδα  με  θέμα τα  τηλεφωνικά  κέντρα  όπου εκεί  να  μπορούμε  να  βοηθήσουμε  και  να  βοηθηθούμε  όλοι ,  ερασιτέχνες  αλλά  και  επαγγελματίες   
Φιλικά   Άρης

----------


## p.gabr

*Αφήστε τις γκρίνιες 
Πείτε κανένα κάλο λόγο,  μήπως και το αφεντικό κληρώσει κανένα αρνί (μέχρι την παρασκευή)*

(* Δεκτές και δώρο-επιταγες* )



*Μπράβο hlektronika μια ΧΑΡΑ όλα



Υ.Γ



για να μπαίνουμε στο κλίμα σιγα -σιγα


**



**



και άλλες πολλές εδω ΕΛΛΗΝΩΝ ΠΑΣΧΑ



*

----------


## KOKAR

αυτο που με ενοχλεί εμένα οσο αφορά το αλλο site είναι οτι όλα τα μέλη του hlektronika περάσαν "αυτόματα" και στο αλλο site και μάλιστα με τα ιδια δικαιώματα 
που έχουμε εδω , π.χ *user name & password.....και μάλιστα χωρίς να ερωτηθούμε* , μάλιστα δεν ξέρω αν και κατά πόσο είναι *νομικά σωστό* κάτι τέτοιο !

Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που εγώ τουλάχιστον ΔΕΝ μπαίνω στο howtofix , και μάλιστα σκέφτομαι να ζητήσω την διαγραφή μου απο το howtohix αφου ειναι
κατι το οποίο δεν το επέλεξα εγώ .

----------


## SRF

Λοιπόν σήμερα συνειδητοποίησα τι ΔΕΝ έχει !!! 
έχει υποφόρουμ, για διάφορα θεματα, υλικά, τομείς, Η/Υ, όργανα, θεωρία... και τόσα άλλα! Και δεν έχει κάτι που τελικά στην σημερινή εποχή είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο να το γνωρίζει κάθε ενασχολούμενος ή και έστω πολίτης τηε ΕΕ!!! 

ΝΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ, ΤΗΣ ΕΕ!!! 
Τεχνικές διατάξεις, νόμοι, ή καλύτερα τις Ευρωπαϊκές Οδηγίες για τον ευρύτερο κλάδο μας! 
Αναφορές σε αυτούς, διευθύνσεις διαδικτύου ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ από τις οποίες θα ντλήσει πιθανώς πληροφορίες με το ΤΙ επιτρέπεται, ΤΙ απαιτείται, και ΤΙ υποχρεούται να τηρεί κάποιος! 
Και γιατί όχι και υπο-υποφόρουμ ΓΕΝΙΚΩΝ ΝΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΩΝ  - ΟΔΗΓΙΩΝ της ΕΕ, που ίσως μας αφορούν για την καλύτερη αντιμετώπιση της ΕΕ, και των αυθαιρεσιών του κάθε εκπροσώπου της!!! 

Παράδειγμα? 

Σκεπτόμουν ΠΟΥ να αναρτήσω το κατωτέρω σχόλιο... σχετικά με μια ΝΕΑ Ευρωπαϊκή ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ των πολιτών ΝΑ υποβάλλουν με υποχρέωση εξέτασης και διερεύνησης από την Ευρωπαϊκή επιτροπή  προτάσεις για υπό ψήφιση ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΗ ΝΟΜΟΘΕΣΙΑ! Για πιό πολλά διαβάστε σχετικά στο επίσημο ιστότοπο της ΕΕ! 

http://ec.europa.eu/citizens-initiat...ic/basic-facts 

Αυτήν την έποχή μεταξύ άλλων υπάρχει σε εξέλιξη μια ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΟΥΣΑ πρωτοβουλία πολιτών!!! 
Σχετικά με ΤΗΝ ΜΗ ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΙΔΙΟΤΗΤΑΣ - ΜΕΣΟΥ & ΠΑΡΟΧΗΣ  ΤΟΥ ΝΕΡΟΥ εντός της ΕΕ. ως ΑΝΑΓΚΑΙΟ ΜΗ ΕΜΠΟΡΕΥΣΙΜΟ ΕΙΔΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΗ ΖΩΗ που ΔΕΝ μπορεί να μην προσφέρεται αποκλειστικά από το κάθε ΚΡΑΤΟΣ, ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ!!! 

Το σχετικό θέμα το έχω αναρτήσει λοιπόν, λόγο έλλειψης υποφόρουμ όπως αναφέρω, στην γενική συζήτηση... εδώ 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...595#post607595

----------


## George74

Καλημέρα και από μένα. Δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αυτή, (αναφέρεται και εν μέρη λίγο παραπάνω) αλλά θα ήθελα να μπορούμε από την αρχική σελίδα να αφαιρούμε όποιο θέμα θέλουμε και να το διαγράφουμε από τη λίστα, έτσι ώστε να μην ξαναεμφανίζεται στα αδιάβαστα μηνύματα όταν εισερχόμαστε μέσα στο forum (σε περίπτωση που κάποιος θα γράψει κάτι καινούργιο). Φυσικά καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα επαναφοράς του θέματος με ξεμπλοκάρισμά του.
Για το θέμα που αναφέρεται παραπάνω, να μην μπορεί ο καινούργιος να βάλει καινούργιο θέμα αν δεν απαντήσει καμιά δεκαριά ή εικοσαριά φορές, εγώ διαφωνώ, διότι δεν νομίζω ότι είναι κακό κάποιος να εγγραφεί για να ρωτήσει κάτι που χρειάζεται άμεσα να λύσει. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι θα πετάξει αρλούμπες στην αρχή και μετά θα γίνει επαγγελματίας ηλεκτρονικός. Άμα ήταν έτσι ας μην είχε χαρακτήρα ανοιχτού forum το hlektronika.gr και να ήταν κλειστού τύπου για καμιά τριανταριά επαγγελματίες ηλεκτρονικούς. Το καλό αυτού του forum είναι ότι ο απλός που δεν ξέρει και πολλά (σαν και μένα) ή ο άσχετος τελείως, να μπορεί να βοηθηθεί από κάποιους που γνωρίζουν χωρίς να χρειάζεται να ψάξει πολύ ή να πληρώσει τα μαλλιοκέφαλά του για να διορθώσει ή να επισκευάσει κάτι.

----------


## elettronica

χωρίς λόγια για το πρωί είναι ότι πρέπει

----------


## bchris

Τωρα λοιπον συνειδητοποιησα και κατι αλλο που, τουλαχιστον εμενα, θα με βολευε πολυ αν υπηρχε.

Σχετιζεται με τα subscriptions. 
Συγκεκριμενα, δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι ο τιτλος που θα εχει ενα thread (και που κατ' επεκταση θα φαινεται στα subscriptions σου) ειναι σχετικος με τον λογο που θελεις να αποθηκευσεις το συγκεκριμενο thread.

Μπορει για παραδειγμα να ξεκινησει κατι με τιτλο "Ηλεκτρονικη ζυγαρια" αλλα μεσα να γραφτουν πραγματα τελειως ξεκαρφωτα, αλλα παρ' ολα αυτα ενδιαφεροντα/χρησιμα. Οποτε μετα πρεπει εσυ να θυμασαι οτι τον ταδε τυπο πχ, τον ειχε γραψει ο ΧΥΖ στο thread για το ....

Θα ηταν λοιπον πολυ χρησιμο να μπορει ο χρηστης να αλλαξει τον τιτλο στα subscriptions του, ή αν αυτο δεν γινεται, να μπορει με καποιο ευκολο τροπο να προσθεσει καποιου ειδους σημειωσεις ωστε να τον βοηθουν στην αναζητηση.

Αυτα....

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Βάλε ετικέτα tag.

----------


## bchris

> Βάλε ετικέτα tag.



Οχι δεν βολευει, γιατι τα tags ειναι δημοσια.
Αυτο σημαινει οτι θα βλεπουν κι αλλοι τα δικα μου tags (δεν με πειραζει) αλλα θα βλεπω κι εγω τα δικα τους.
Οποτε αν θελησω να ψαξω με βαση το tag, θα πρεπει να μπορω να ξεχωρισω τα δικα μου απο των υπολοιπων (μπορω να βαζω κατι τετοιο bchris_...)

Αλλα δεν μου αρεσει.
Προτιμω κατι πιο ιδιωτικο κατι να το βλεπω μονο εγω


ΥΓ
tag == ετικετα

----------


## p.gabr

Όλοι εδώ είμαστε φιλοξενούμενοι καί οι αποφάσεις των διαχειριστών δεκτές
Διαγράφονται παλαιά θέματα(άχρηστα ίσως) κατά την γνώμη των διαχειριστών καί δεν είναι αυτό πού κατακρίνω

Όμως μήπως αυτα έπρεπε κάπου νά προαναγγελονται η νά ενημερώνεται ο ανάδοχος οτι σε 10 μέρες πχ θα διαγράφει;

Το θέμα πού διαπίστωσα οτι μου λείπει ήταν ο roger water στην αθήνα πριν δυό χρόνια...ναι νά διαγράφει δεν λέω ,αλλά ριξε ένα π.μ κύριε διαχειριστή

----------


## leosedf

Παναγιώτη όταν διαγράφω άσχετα κλπ κλπ είναι αρκετές δεκάδες μαζί, 50-80-100.
Για να τους ενημερώσεις όλους θα φας τρεις μήνες. Και ξέρεις έχει και μηνύματα "ΑΝΤΩΝΗ ΣΒΗΣΕ ΠΜ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕ ΣΕ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ"
Αυτό φυσικά δε γίνεται κάθε μέρα αλλά σε διαστήματα 3-4 μηνών.

Υ.Γ: Καλά που μου το θύμησες πάω να τα ταράξω στο σβήσιμο όλα τώρα.  :Lol:

----------


## sakis

καλο θα ηταν απο ολους μας να προσπαθησουμε να ανεβουμε ενα και μονο κλικ σε σοβαροτητα  και αρκετα πραγματα θα γινουν προφανως πιο ευκολα πιο κατανοητα για ολους αλλα και αυτοι που διαχειριζονται σαφως θα εχουν λιγοτερη δουλεια να κανουν ...

Επαναφερω το θεμα ονοματος προς εγκριση  το οποιο για κανενα λογο δεν εχει ""'δημοκρατικα κριτηρια """ αλλα οταν ενας χρηστης προσπαθει να γραφτει ως καβλοκαγκουρας , η τουρμποαλανι και εγω δεν ξερω τι ...Αν η διαχειρηση τον κοψει εκει λεγοντας του να γραφτει με λιγη πιο σοβαροτητα ομορφα και ωραια οπως τοσα αλλα μελη  τοτε ισως καταλαβαινε απο την αρχη οτι ενα κλικ παραπανω σοβαροτητας ειναι απαιτητο  για να λειτουργει πιο ομαλα το συστημα ....και ενα φορουμ με τεχνικο χαρακτηρα . 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## GeorgeVita

Καλό είναι να γνωρίζουμε τα χρονικά κριτήρια των προς "εξάτμιση" θεμάτων.
Λ.χ. ασχολείστε πρώτα με τα προ 2-ετίας; Είναι μόνο της "Γενικής συζήτησης" ή πάτε και στα τεχνικά;

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ συγκεκριμένα μιλάω μόνο για τη γενική συζήτηση και συνήθως στα τέρμα πίσω. Μόνο για άσχετα θέματα και όχι τεχνικής φύσεως άσχετα αν βρίσκονται εκεί.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Εγώ συγκεκριμένα μιλάω μόνο για τη γενική συζήτηση και συνήθως στα τέρμα πίσω. Μόνο για άσχετα θέματα και όχι τεχνικής φύσεως άσχετα αν βρίσκονται εκεί.



Εντάξει, ο "φόβος" είναι κυρίως μη χαθούν πληροφορίες για τα τεχνικά θέματα.
Από την άλλη συνηθίζεται ένα "παραγωγικό" μέλος να φτιάχνει καλογραμμένα θέματα ακόμη και στη γενική συζήτηση, άρα αν γνωρίζουμε το πόσο μακρυά κοιτάτε για να διαγράψετε, μπορούμε να πάρουμε αντίγραφο. Λ.χ. εγώ έχασα κάτι ... ταξιδιωτικές οδηγίες αλλά δεν έχω ακόμη αντίγραφο από τα "Νεοκλασικά", θέμα που γράφτηκε από ενθουσιασμό εντός forum αλλά με ενδιαφέρει η πληροφορία που βρήκα όταν το έγραφα. Αν υπήρχε η αυτόματη ενημέρωση που αναφέρει ο Παναγιώτης θα κρατούσα έγκαιρα ένα αντίγραφο (για μένα είναι ευκολότερο μιας και διατηρώ ήδη e-χώρο αποθήκευσης).

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

κ. Κωσταντινε εχω μια απορεια τι συντηρηση εχει ενα φορουμ ,σερβερ προφανως και τι ευθηνες?υπαρχει μπακαπ?ρωταω απο περιεργεια και μονο,

----------


## moutoulos

Τεχνικά θέματα δεν σβήνουμε *ποτέ*, (εκτός σπάνιων περιπτώσεων).

----------


## leosedf

> κ. Κωσταντινε εχω μια απορεια τι συντηρηση εχει ενα φορουμ ,σερβερ προφανως και τι ευθηνες?υπαρχει μπακαπ?ρωταω απο περιεργεια και μονο,



To server το αναλαμβάνει η εταιρία που πληρώνεται για το hosting. Και πρέπει να το έχει 24 ώρες online με backup σε ενέργεια, κλιματισμούς κλπ. Το backup της βάσης (που είναι και το πιο σημαντικό) στη μια περίπτωση η εταιρία αναλαμβάνει backup καθημερινά (η ανάλογα όποτε θες) να κρατήσει ΟΛΗ τη σελίδα μαζί με τη βάση.
Επίσης ο διαχειριστής έχει τη δυνατότητα να κρατήσει τη βάση για λόγους ασφαλείας.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

μαμησετα δηλαδη ,ευχωμαι δυναμη ψηχηκη και σωματικη.

----------


## micalis

Χαιρετω την παρεα.Εκεινο που θα ηθελα,ειναι οταν κανω συνθετη αναζητηση να υπαρχει ενα σημαδι στα θεματα που εχω πατηση το thanks.Αυτο το λεω επειδη το thanks το παταω σε θεματα που συνφωνω με την απαντηση χωρις να χρειαζεται να απαντησω εγω.

----------


## dpa2007

Καλησπέρα,υπάρχει η δυνατότητα χρήσης LaTeX στα posts;
αν όχι είναι θα ήταν εύκολη η προσθήκη;

----------


## bchris

Εχω να προτεινω να σβηνονται χωρις πολλα - πολλα, posts του στυλ "ελευθερη ενεργεια" / "αεικινητο" και λοιπες τετοιες αηδιες.
Το παραπανω να ισχυει παντου, εκτος απο τα 2 threads που ειναι για χαβαλε (γελιο κι εξαερωση).

----------

thm (06-06-14)

----------


## lepouras

όχι και αμέσως ορέ Χρήστο. χάσαμε κάποιους που γελάγαμε(ναουμ) ας έχουμε και για λίγο αυτά να σκάει το χειλάκι μας. :Lol:

----------


## bchris

> όχι και αμέσως ορέ Χρήστο. χάσαμε κάποιους που γελάγαμε(ναουμ) ας έχουμε και για λίγο αυτά να σκάει το χειλάκι μας.




Ενταξει.
Να μεταφερονται τοτε στο thread "Λιγο Γελιο"
 :Biggrin:

----------


## lepouras

> Ενταξει.
> Να μεταφερονται τοτε στο thread "Λιγο Γελιο"



και πως θα προσπαθούν τότε να τους πάρει κάποιος στα σοβαρά? :hahahha:

----------


## matthew

:Idea:  Μια πρόταση καλή είναι να γίνει & μια κατηγορία στην αγγλική γλώσσα. Να συμμετέχουν & μέλη από εξωτερικό.  :Cool:  Ha?! Αν δε πιάσει δε πειράζει κιόλας!  :OK:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## leosedf

Νο.....................

----------

SRF (14-06-14)

----------


## Spark

Θα ήθελα να υπάρχει δυνατότητα δημιουργίας album για κάθε μέλος - αφού δεν λειτουργουν τα blogs που γραφει ο πίνακας ελέγχου χρήστη.
σε πολλά φόρουμ τα μέλη έχουν δυνατότητα να τοποθετούν φωτογραφίες τους σε προσωπικά αλμπουμ και να κάνουν διαφήμιση στον εαυτό τους, την επιχείρηση τους.

θα μπορούσε αυτή η δυνατότητα να ενεργοποιήται με συνδρομή δηλαδή όποιος έχει κάνει έστω και μια μικρή προσφορά στο ταμείο της ιστοσελίδας να μπορεί να κάνει αλμπουμ.

σαν παραδειγμα αναφέρω πως η παλαιότερη βάση/φορουμ στην Ελλάδα Ακροβαση δίνει την δυνατότητα στους χρήστες για προσωπικά αλμπουμ.

----------


## leosedf

Σπύρο καλή η ιδέα σου αλλά ακόμα και με τις μικρές συνδρομές που λες δεν μπορεί να διατηρηθεί τόσος μεγάλος όγκος δεδομένων, οι τιμές ξεπερνάνε κατά πολύ το donation.
Και αυτό το σύστημα έχει δυνατότητες αλλά κοστίζουν πολλά.

----------


## Spark

επαναφέρω την πρόταση προς σκέψη, αυτη την φορά με προχειρους υπολογισμους.

έγραψα:
Θα ήθελα να υπάρχει δυνατότητα δημιουργίας album για κάθε μέλος - αφού  δεν λειτουργουν τα blogs που γραφει ο πίνακας ελέγχου χρήστη.
σε πολλά φόρουμ τα μέλη έχουν δυνατότητα να τοποθετούν φωτογραφίες τους  σε προσωπικά αλμπουμ και να κάνουν διαφήμιση στον εαυτό τους, την  επιχείρηση τους.

θα μπορούσε αυτή η δυνατότητα να ενεργοποιήται με συνδρομή δηλαδή όποιος  έχει κάνει έστω και μια μικρή προσφορά στο ταμείο της ιστοσελίδας να  μπορεί να κάνει αλμπουμ.

σαν παραδειγμα αναφέρω πως η παλαιότερη βάση/φορουμ στην Ελλάδα Ακροβαση  δίνει την δυνατότητα στους χρήστες για προσωπικά αλμπουμ. 						

+++
Εστω πως θέλετε να ανανεώσετε την λειτουργία αυτης της ιστοσελίδας και να γίνει σαν ο χρυσός οδηγός των ηλεκτρονικών.
γράφω σαν ο χρυσός οδηγός διότι θα είναι πιο ελκυστική στους επαγγελματίες που θελουν να προβάλλουν την δραστηριότητα τους.

Για να δουμε εαν είναι εφικτό οικονομικά θα κάνω μερικές υποθέσεις.
Εστω πως υπαρχουν 100 ενεργά μέλη που θέλουν να προβληθούν με προσωπικό αλμπουμ ή μπλογκ στο ηλεκτρονικα.
Εστω πως αυτοί οι 100 θα έδιναν 1ε ο κάθε ένας. Εγω θα έδινα 2ε για να μαζευτεί το ποσό.

Ετσι με 88ε αγοράζει κάποιος σήμερα 3TB η 3000GB και τα διανέμει στα μέλη που έχουν κάνει δωρεά γι αυτο τον σκοπό.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-Stat...3tb+hard+drive

βλέπουμε πως η τιμή του αποθηκευτικού χωρου ειναι χαμηλή, φαντάζομαι πως οι δικτυακοί αποθ χώροι ειναι ακόμα φθηνότεροι.

Για να δούμε εαν υπάρχουν οι 100 εθελοντές που θα θελήσουν να προσφέρουν στην αγορά αποθ χώρου, μπορείτε να κάνετε ένα ερώτημα σαν δημοσκόπηση στο φορουμ.

Εαν η δημοσκόπηση δείξει πως υπάρχουν πολλά μέλη που θα ήθελαν να προσφέρουν προκειμένου να έχουν προσωπικό αλμπουμ για προβολή της δραστηριότητας τους τότε...

----------


## leosedf

Ε αφού είναι έτσι πλήρωσε και κάνε δικό σου blog με ότι θέλεις μέσα.

----------


## nestoras

Σπύρο, δυστυχώς τα πράγματα με το "χώρο" σε επαγγελματικές εφαρμογές δεν πάνε έτσι... Βάζουμε έναν δίσκο 3ΤB και όλα καλά!
Που θα μπει αυτός ο δίσκος; Στον server που κάνει host; Ξέρεις ότι είναι στην Ελλάδα; Ξέρεις αν υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα; Οι πάροχοι έχουν συστυχίες δίσκων σε διατάξεις RAID κτλ. Δεν είναι πρόβλημα για αυτούς να σου δώσουν όσο χώρο θέλεις!  :Very Happy: 
Το πρόβλημα είναι τα λεφτά! Και με 100€ που λες εσύ, τη βγάζουν δεν τη βγάζουν για ένα μήνα...

----------


## moutoulos

Σπύρο όταν έχεις "επαγγελματικό" χώρο ... δεν σκέφτεσαι ερασιτεχνικά.
Αυτό που λες με τον δίσκο, δείχνει οτι δεν κατέχεις το χώρο του Hosting.

----------


## leosedf

Εκτός αυτού έχει δεκάδες τρόπους να κάνεις δωρεάν blog δικό σου αν το θέλεις τόσο πολύ.

----------


## Fire Doger

> Εκτός αυτού έχει δεκάδες τρόπους να κάνεις δωρεάν blog δικό σου αν το θέλεις τόσο πολύ.



Πραγματικα είναι παρα πολύ εύκολο, το promotion του και η διαχείρισή του είναι το δύσκολο κομμάτι.
Δεν γνωρίζω αν προαναφέρθηκε αλλά θα ήθελα (αν γίνεται) τα τιμωριμένα μέλη κατά την διάρκεια του ban να μην έχουν την δυνατότητα για thumb up ή thumb down.
Επίσης είδα στα αρχικά ποστ για αγγελίες εργασίας, κατι παρόμοιο με τα αντικείμενα θα ηταν πολύ χρήσιμο.
Για παράδειγμα να έχει [Ζητείται] ηλεκτρολογος για ... Και να στέλνουν βιογραφικό σε ΠΜ τα μελη.

----------


## moutoulos

> ... τα τιμωριμένα μέλη κατά την διάρκεια του ban να μην έχουν την δυνατότητα για thumb up ή thumb down.



Done  :Thumbup1:

----------

